# JD TRS22 will NOT throw snow at all



## Tom400CFI (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a John Deere TRS22, 2 stage snowblower that I bought used for $20. Thing looks brand new, engine runs perfect...but it won't blow a lick of snow. I can engage a piece of snow, and it will "throw" (maybe 3' from the machine) for a max of 1 second, before the blower outlet clogs up.

The first time I ran it, (in nice, dry powder) I t wouldn't do squat, and I noticed that the blower impeller blades were bent back. I think the P.O. used it as a rock crusher. _just kidding, but it has seen some rocks go through it. Anyway, I took it apart, and got the impeller back into shape quite nicely, put it back together last night and...same thing. The machine simply will NOT move any snow! It's freaking useless! The blower (and auger) are spinning the 'beat the band" and the most that happens is when cleaned out, the thing spits about 1/2 half shovel scoop full and w/in 1 second, it's clogged again. I don't "get it".

Any ideas of what the malfunction is?

-Tom


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

2 things. Check the belts. I would replace them as the P.O. may have put the wrong belts on it. And I would use Original John Deere belts. If they are worn, they will slip and not spin the impeller as fast as needed. The belt should be even or a little above the pulley. Make sure the engine is running at 3600 rpm. To throw snow, you need rpms.


----------



## Tom400CFI (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sorry, I should have mentioned that in the process of fixing the bent impeller, I did verify the proper functioning of everything from the crank shaft, to the augers. Belt is in great shape, it's tight enough and in fact, will stall the engine right out, when the blower loads up and plugs.

I eliminated engine speed my manually baypassing the governor for a "test"...which made zero difference. Crazy. Blower is spinning to "beat the band"...but it doesn't effectively move snow.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Are the impellers bypassing, I mean is there a large gap between the impellers and the housing, just a thought.


----------



## sboricic (Jan 18, 2011)

I had the same problem with a MTD snowblower, 2 stage, this past weekend. I replaced the belt with a new tempetine belt, same size, and it would only through a shovel full as well. I tried 2 different sizes. So, I went with what the owner's manual shows. Same size of belt except a V shape. After installing it it worked perfectly.
Maybe you're having the same problem with your machine.


----------



## Tom400CFI (Jan 17, 2011)

BOSMECH said:


> Are the impellers bypassing, I mean is there a large gap between the impellers and the housing, just a thought.


That has got to be the problem. The blower housing is all "pooched out" from it's "rock crushing" past. There is 1/2" to 3/4" in places, clearance from the impeller to the pooched housing. I guess that's it.

No matter now. I ran it last night again, in granular re-freeze...pretty easy blowing, I would say. For the first time, it DIDN'T CLOG...but it could not "blow" more than 2' from the left tire. Pathetic. After that, I let it idle for a minute while I did teh actual work of moving snow, with my Honda, then shut the JD off and snow blow'ed my stairs w/the Honda too. After that I went to restart the JD...and it wouldn't. I pulled until I was heaving and sweaty, and finally, It started. Reved up...then died. That is good enough for me. It is now residing in my scrap metal bin at work. It wasn't worth the $20 I paid for it. R.I.P. TRS22.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

R.i.p.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

A moment of silence.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well..the 1990's TRS and TRX snowblowers _are_ known to be a low-point in JD history..a snowblower should be good for much more than 10 to 15 years!
but in this case, the TRS wasnt a good machine when new..so it was probably at the end of its useful life..

The TRS was a rebadged low-end Murray.
more on the TRS:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

Scot


----------

